# Dolphins Fans sign in...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

New Season...same old BS...if this preseason has been any kind of indicator...I'm afraid the days of Miami as playoff perennials (sp?) are over [V]...dont get me wrong...they're still my team...but how many more "rebuilding years" do they need???

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## bch (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by The Gabba Goul_
> 
> New Season...same old BS...if this preseason has been any kind of indicator...I'm afraid the days of Miami as playoff perennials (sp?) are over [V]...dont get me wrong...they're still my team...but how many more "rebuilding years" do they need???
> 
> ...


Hard to admit, but I still haven't forgiven them for getting rid of Shula. Funny, but it hurt me more than Dan leaving because it was so unexpected. The Fins' descent coincided with that of my Gators and the arrival of my two girls, so I've fallen out of the football habit due to utter disgust and disappointment. I found I became happier not giving a damn.

I hated Johnson as far back as his UM days. He was a ass, and as it turns out not a great NFL coach in an era of free agency. Let's just forget about the last guy. What's his name again?

I'm looking forward to this year for the first time in a long while. We Dolfans sure need a fresh start, and Saban looks like he might deliver. I'm not prepared to judge by the preseason.

If both the Fins and my Gators disappoint this year, I don't know what I'll do. I may have to start watching hockey again.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Quite simply, they've done a terrible job in recruiting or trading at the quarterback position, and this year is no better. When your starting QB is a choice between AJ Feeley and Gus Frerotte, you've got problems. I always respected Jay Fiedler, simply because he gave 110%. However, he wasn't the guy who was ever going to lead the 'Phins to the SB, so it's good that he's finally gone. Last year was an anomoly, given Ricky "retiring" and all of the injuries they had before the season started. However, they're playing in a very tough division (probably still the toughest in football), and they just can't compete with the Pats and the Jets right now. It will be interesting to see how Ricky does this year, and how Saban elects to use him. Also, they need to find someone who can utilize Chris Chambers to his full potential. Chambers has the ability to be a marquee receiver, but he's never had a QB with the talent to match his.

All of the above being said, I think that Saban is the right guy for the job, and I expect the team to be more competetive this year and to go up from there. Johnson was a disaster (he should have just worn a tee shirt at each game that said "I'd rather be fishing."), and Wannstedt was even worse (even though he was a "nice guy"). After last year, there's nowhere to go but up.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Have faith guys. I think The Dolphins will surprise this year. Forget about Ferotte & Feeley. They couldn't throw a ball out of a wet paper bag. Dismal pre-season for both QB's. However, Sage Rosenfels looked pretty good. Even though Saban chose Frerotte for starting QB, I bet Rosenfels ultimately wins the spot. Ricky has to sit for the first 4 games due to his pot smoking. He looked good in pre season.


----------



## bch (Mar 28, 2005)

Judging from today's game against Denver, biggest improvement looks to be the O-Line followed by the receivers who are catching anything thrown at them. Gus Frerotte had a pretty decent game, let's hope he keeps it up. D was tremendous. Go Fins!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Yesterday was certianly encouraging...lets hope they can build up some momentum...(at least enough to keep the season interesting)

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh well, another game down the tubes. [V] This has always bothered me about the Dolphins. Play well one week. Look like a bunch of HS players the next. Perhaps the rest of the season might depend on Ricky Williams playing well. He is eligible to play for the rest of the season now (suspended for first 4 games for marijuana use). With both Rick and Ron in the backfield, there may be some hope.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

yeah...I cant wait to see Ricky back in action next week...lets just hope he's still got it...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

It's a shame they couldn't have won this weekend. It would have been great to finish the first quarter of the season at 3-1 and then get the boost of having Ricky back. However, I think the AFC East is up for grabs, especially given the Pats' defensive woes and the Jets' quarterback issues. Even if the 'Phins fall short of the playoffs, if Saban can guide this team to a 9-7 record, that will be a vast improvement and a good "stepping stone" season.

In the long run, they still need a quarterback.


----------



## SeaPlusPlus (Feb 11, 2003)

JBZ:


> quote:It's a shame they couldn't have won this weekend. It would have been great to finish the first quarter of the season at 3-1 and then get the boost of having Ricky back. However, I think the AFC East is up for grabs, especially given the Pats' defensive woes and the Jets' quarterback issues. Even if the 'Phins fall short of the playoffs, if Saban can guide this team to a 9-7 record, that will be a vast improvement and a good "stepping stone" season.
> 
> In the long run, they still need a quarterback.


Yeah... right... AFC East is up for grabs... Phins have the Pats right where they want them.. first place... Complacency and the wearing of too many rings should slow the Pats down... 

You realize the Phins problems stem from two problems. One... the teams color coordination needs work and two... quarterback selection should be (as all hurricanes are) in alphabetical order. If these suggestions are followed Miami will go deep into the playoffs... but... if they don't then there's nothing else I can do for them. [:I]

Rich

Do the clothes suit you?
Do the clothes suit the occasion?
Do the clothes suit each other?


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Another one down the toilet....[B)] I knew the game was lost when Frerotte over threw the tight end and he was wide open....The guy looked scared out there.....Play Rosenfels!!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

9-7 wins the division this year...

(signed)

Another Phlegmatic Jets Fan


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Patrick...I think you hit the nail right on the head, the AFC East sure isnt what it was about 3 years ago...I didnt see the game (working)...but from what I hear it was amature night...I must go back to my original question...how many "rebilding years" is this team going to need??? I guess this is shaping up to be a weird season though...case in point besides Indy, Denver is basically top dog in the AFC, and the Dallas F'n Cowboys are leading the NFC???WTF??? I dont think they'll win it all...but I'd be willing to bet that the Lombardi trophy will find it's home somewhere within in the NFC come this January...but the real problem, as I see it, with Miami is that we have an overall good team (yeah, a better QB would be nice but you cant have it all), but there's no kind of cohesion...I mean look at the Pats...the secret to their success was not that they were so much better than any other team, but they played as a team better than any of them...aaah well...where's coach Shula when you need him???

and FWIW...I always liked Miami's colors, they're distinctive...the orange jersey expiriment last year was a bit...ummmm...not so good...but overall, deffinately not the worst uniform in the league (Minnesota?)

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Well Gentlemen,

There is always next year.
They looked like a Pee Wee football team today.

Colts getting closer to Dolphin undefeated record.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by TheSaint_
> 
> Colts getting closer to Dolphin undefeated record.


Yeah...this year may be the year...but in defense of my 'phins...and their legacy...could the Colts have had an easier schedule? aaah well...even if they go undefeated this season...I seriously doubt they'll be able to go all the way (at least I hope not [}])...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Worst uniform goes to any team that wears all dark green (Seattle, Jets) or all black or all whatever.

Miami was awful today. And they were showing some signs of life, too.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow....What a fourth quarter comeback with Sage
Any of you see this game? Incredible!!

Lee Evans caught three touchdown passes to put the Bills ahead 21-0 less than 13 minutes into the game, and they led 23-3 with 12 minutes left. But struggling Miami quarterback Gus Frerotte was forced to the bench with a concussion in the third quarter, and replacement Sage Rosenfels directed fourth-quarter touchdown drives of 70, 49 and 73 yards. 

The final march started with 1:51 left and Miami trailing 23-17. A catch by Chambers gave the Dolphins a first down at the 1 with 50 seconds remaining, but two incomplete passes, a penalty and a scramble by Rosenfels left them with fourth down. 

Rosenfels looked once more to Chambers, who won a duel for the lobbed pass even though Greer was flagged for interference. Chambers set Miami records for catches and receiving yards with 238.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I saw the highlights...What a finish!!! After seeing that, for the first time this season...I got excited about football...too bad that the season is too far gone...all it takes is one play like that to get a team fired up...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Sage Rosenfels wins this season's "Most Unlikely Name for a Gridiron Hero" award.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Great win for the 'Phins. They still won't make the playoffs, and they still need a quarterback. However, if they can finish the season 8-8 or 7-9, it's a step in the right direction. I hope they finish strong down the stretch, add some pieces in the off-season, and perhaps contend next year. When your football team stinks and you're not into basketball or hockey, it's a LONG wait between baseball seasons.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't think they'll finish lower than the Jets! The J-E-T-S Jets, Jets, Jets are working on getting the first or second draft pick now. I also hear they will be in major salary cap trouble for next year.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> I don't think they'll finish lower than the Jets! The J-E-T-S Jets, Jets, Jets are working on getting the first or second draft pick now. I also hear they will be in major salary cap trouble for next year.


And how. They got demolished with Pennington's contract. And letting Lamont Jordan go sure seems brilliant now, eh?

PS: Tradliest QB name award goes to Brooks Bollinger, who sips Champagne while relaxing in his sack suit.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh My!! [:0] ....This isn't quite over yet is it? All sports pundits say Dolphins are still alive. "Frerotten" somewhat redeemed himself today. Still looked a little shaky, but better. The Patriots play Tampa Bay this Saturday. That will be a tough game for them. Patriots must LOSE. [}] 
Dolphins have Jets on Sunday. Even though JETS stink this year, they always play the Dolphins hard. It is nice to get somewhat excited about this again.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

***fingers crossed***

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow, three wins in a row and playing like a championship cailber team. Miami is going to wreck the Jets.Todays NFL is something Else. As a Giants fan I have to live week to week.


Jets sure made a mistake letting Oakland lose, though Im not sure Reggie Bush is who they need. They need a QB bc Pennington is finito. 


____________________
Get In Touch With Your Sartorial Chi.


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Film_Noir_Buff_
> 
> Wow, three wins in a row and playing like a championship cailber team. Miami is going to wreck the Jets.Todays NFL is something Else. As a Giants fan I have to live week to week.
> 
> ...


Precisely FNB. So here's the deal: The Jets tank their final three games, and, with a little help from the 'Niners and Texans, the team formerly from Queens ends up with the No. 1 pick - which they trade to the Chargers for Philip Rivers. The Chargers get Reggie, the Jets get a QB who is ready step in and play now, and everyone's happy. Of course, it won't work that way: the godawful Texans will finish 1-15, they'll take Reggie with the No.1 pick, and they'll put him behind the worst offensive line in the NFL. Then, when Reggie doesn't break Dickerson's rookie rushing record, everyone will say that he's a flop. You're right: today's NFL _is_ something else. Perhaps Reggie will follow Eli's lead and refuse to sign with whichever dreadful team drafts him. We shall see.

Anyway, kudos to the Dolphins for putting a major dent in the Chargers' playoff hopes. The Fish have looked pretty good the past few weeks.

"Politics, as a practice, whatever its professions, has always been the systematic organization of hatreds." Henry Adams


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

The Chargers have, probably, the best all around back in the game today. If not the best back, period. Why would they want Reggie?

But then again I've never been impressed with Rivers either...


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> The Chargers have, probably, the best all around back in the game today. If not the best back, period. Why would they want Reggie?
> 
> But then again I've never been impressed with Rivers either...


Because you can never have too many weapons. They Chargers' offensive weakness is WR, and while LD (I'm sorry - there was only one LT) is still hale they can use Reggie in a Lenny Moore, Terry Metcalf role. Get him 15 - 18 touches a game, with as many of those as possible in the open field. Reggie would score at least 15 TDs, he would open up the running game for LD, and the Chargers would score close to 600 points; which, with their secondary, is probably what it will take for them to win ten games next year.

And for Christ's sake keep it down about Rivers. . . .

Actually, if I were a GM, I'd never draft a running back in the first four rounds, and I'd certainly never pay No. 1 money to _any_ running back. But everyone seems determined to take Reggie No. 1, so he may as well go someplace where he'll have a chance to live up the expectations and expense.

"Politics, as a practice, whatever its professions, has always been the systematic organization of hatreds." Henry Adams


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh well...from a playoff perspective, the season is over.
But, as I was driving in my car listening to the game on Sirius Satellite, I can still hear the announcer scream in his microphone....._"Jason Taylor is a JET Killer out there today"_ in the last qtr of the game.

For the second time in three games, quarterback Sage Rosenfels came off the bench, and the Miami Dolphins came from behind to win. Replacing an injured Gus Frerotte to start the second half, Rosenfels threw a 50-yard completion for the go-ahead touchdown, and the Dolphins earned their fourth win in a row Sunday by beating the New York Jets 24-20....[^]

Until next year....
Cheers


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

well...technically, if SD and Pit both lose their final 2 games and win ours, we'd be tied for the wild card!!!
Wouldnt we???
OOps...forgot about Jacksonville...aaah well...
_***Keep Dreaming***_
But seriously...all in all...I was impressed by how the 'phins were able to pull this season out of the porcelean throne and end it with a *cough* respectable record...

aaah well...tomorow is another day...

at least baseball season is just around the corner...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Say it isn't so!!.....[:0]

MIAMI -- Four quarterbacks, including Heisman Trophy runner-up Vince Young, competed in the college football all-star challenge at Dolphins Stadium on Monday. Three have a chance to play for the Dolphins.

While Young, the former Texas quarterback, is projected as a top three pick in April's NFL Draft, the futures are less certain for Alabama's Brodie Croyle, UCLA's Drew Olson and Clemson's Charlie Whitehurst.

Croyle and Whitehurst interviewed with Dolphins coach Nick Saban and other team officials last week at the Senior Bowl, and Olson said he's interested in possibly playing full time in South Florida.

"It'd be fun," Olson said. "Obviously, they have this organization going in the right direction with Coach Saban."

There were a total of 12 players that competed in the all-star challenge, which will be shown Saturday on ESPN.

No scouts were evident at Dolphins Stadium as Young competed with Croyle, Olson and Whitehurst in accuracy, distance and scrambling contests. But there will be plenty of talent evaluators present when Young takes part in the NFL combine Feb. 22-28 in Indianapolis.

Young said he recently heard from Dolphins running back Ricky Williams, who won the 1998 Heisman Trophy at Texas.

"I got a letter from him," Young said. "He just said he enjoyed watching me play. That was big coming from a great alum and a great guy."

Williams, who has a Heisman Trophy vote for winning the award after his senior season at Texas in 1998, said he voted for Young over USC tailback Reggie Bush.

Staff writer Harvey Fialkov and The Associated Press contributed to this report


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Just so long as the rumors about TO comming to Miami arent true...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm sure Saban is kicking himself for not trading Ricky when he might of had the chance....



Statements From Head Coach Nick Saban And Ricky Williams
April 25, 2006


NICK SABAN

â€œThis is a league decision, and we are disappointed in what it means for Ricky and the team.

â€œRicky did an outstanding job for the Dolphins, not only as a player but also what he added as a person to the teamâ€™s chemistry and to our overall success.

â€œI know I speak for all of his teammates and the entire Dolphin organization in supporting him in any way we can in his future endeavors.â€ 

RICKY WILLIAMS

â€œIâ€™m disappointed with the decision but I respect it. Iâ€™m proud of my association with the National Football League and look forward to returning to the Dolphins in 2007.â€


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Nothing like throwing a career away. The team and their fans don't deserve this.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Tis The Season*

Gentlemen,

The Dolphins play the Steelers tonight in Pittsburgh to start the 2006 NFL Season. This is why I love the Fall. FOOTBALL!!!
Hopefully Daunte Culpepper, Ronnie Brown, Zach Thomas & Jason Taylor will be in prime form tonight.

Anybody hear anything about Jason Taylor separating from his wife?...or just rumors?

A link for your viewing pleasure.....

Cheers
TheSaint


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

*Go Fish!*

Rooting for the Dolphins for a couple reasons today.

One, am a Browns fan, hence Steelers need to go down.

Also, picked Dolphins to win in my work pool. Hopefully a good start to the season.

Cheers


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

New season...same ol' 'phins...I really dont think that Culpepper was such a great pick up, but only time will tell.

...although, even though I'm a huge Dolphins fan, I really wasnt expecting them to beat the defending superbowl champs in their home-opener...

I'm predicting a respectable record for this season something tells me 10-6...and possibly a wild card spot...

but wouldnt it be neat if they really let their presence be known this season??? Hey, a guy can dream can't he???


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

What a disaster!! Sacked 5 times. Same-ole-Phins. Culpepper reminded me of Gus Frerotte. Then again, it might help if the front line would block. Dolphins bascially sacked all their QB's during the offseason. Picked up fresh new talent and now look. 0-2.
Well, still have Cleo Lemon and Harrington. I do like Wes Welker. What a surprise he has been. 

10-6 looks about right.

Cheers


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

we actually looked halfway decent out there today...perhaps this team's chemistry is finally starting to mesh...

Our first "W" of the season (and not a moment too soon)...wouldnt it be nice to see the 'phins in the playoffs again???


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

dun dun dun da da another one bites the dust-uh...

see ya'll next season...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

What's this I hear about a new look???

Somebody told me that the Phins will be sporting Dark blue and orange next year...I hope not...I tried to research this a bit, but havent found too much...anybody else hear anything about this???

I was searching online and found this modified logo, I think I've seen this before though, I hope this is just a rumor...I think the phins are probably the most stylishly dressed team in the NFL...

PS...I even like the *MONDAY NIGHT* jerseys...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I haven't heard anything about new Jerseys. 
Today was another disaster. Bills blanked us.
Makes me Nauseous to think we could have obtained Drew Brees instead of Culpepper. Very dissapointing season.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

TheSaint said:


> I haven't heard anything about new Jerseys.
> Today was another disaster. Bills blanked us.
> Makes me Nauseous to think we could have obtained Drew Brees instead of Culpepper. Very dissapointing season.


Puh-leeeze...tell me something that I dont know...I wish the garbage man would fire the entire front office and hire some people who could actually run a team...or were at least not completely inept...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Gab,

Well, well, looks like your Garbage Man wish is coming true even though Saban leaving is not a firing.

https://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/6329560?FSO1&ATT=HMA

Bama is offering him a ton of dough. I would leave. Dolphins obviously need to rebuild. I am sure Saban is sick of the Ricky Williams, Culpepper, Jason and Zach are thinking of retiring and all the knuckleheaded nonsense he has to put up with baby sitting a bunch of millionaire babies. Easier to deal with college kids.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

well, I figured that was comming...you know...I hope Ricky Williams doesnt come back...if we could make a slick trade or two in the offseason, I think we could probably pick up a decent HB, Let Daunte quit...he should have done that along time ago...Jason and Zach would be a bit harder to replace...I wonder what clown they'll put at coach now that Saban is gone...

I dunno...perhaps we need a new owner...somebody who'll do for MIA what Kraft did for NE...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Tuna to Miami?*

Some WILD speculation about Bill Parcells going to Miami.
Keyshawn Johnson loves to play for Parcells.
If Parcells bolts to Miami, perhaps Keyshawn will follow.
I know Parcells has to be sick of T.O. and Jerry Jones.
I pulled this stuff off of ProfootballTalk.com

POSTED 2:19 p.m. EST, January 6, 2007

T.O. OUT, KEYSHAWN IN?

A league source tells us that Panthers receiver Keyshawn Johnson is telling former teammates that, if coach Bill Parcells returns to the Cowboys in 2007, receiver Terrell Owens won't.

And Keyshawn will.

Johnson apparently has the ability to void the remainder of his contract with the Panthers, which runs through the 2009 season.

Of course, it all could be moot, and soon. Published reports suggest that a decision on Parcells' future will be made within five days after the team's final game. And the clock will start ticking if the 'Boys lose on Saturday night to the Seahawks.

TUNA TO MIAMI ROADBLOCK?

A league source has raised with us a fact that could prevent any real talks between the Fins and Cowboys coach Bill Parcells from ever materializing.

Parcells is represented by Jimmy Sexton, who also represents former Miami coach Nick Saban. So it would be awkward, to say the least, for Sexton to be negotiating with the Dolphins about a contract for Parcells.

Another potential glitch is the fact that Saban was convinced, as one league source tells us, that G.M. Randy Mueller is not a solid talent evaluator. Regardless of whether Mueller is or isn't (and we tend to think he is), Saban's opinions surely made their way to Sexton -- which surely made their way to Parcells.

Still, Parcells is his own guy and will make his own decisions. If he wants the Miami job and he recognizes that he'll need a different agent in order to make it happen, he'll get one. And if he thinks Mueller can do the job even if Saban thinks he can't, Parcells will work with him.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

POSTED 10:30 a.m. EST, January 4, 2007

TUNA TO FINS?

Here's another name to add to the list of high-profile coaches who could land in Miami.

Bill Parcells.

This is all speculation, but there's talk in league circles that, if the Fins decide to keep G.M. Randy Mueller, a Mueller-Parcells pairing could work. Parcells, we're told, has always had a good relationship with Mueller. And there is an increasing belief that Parcells has had all he can take of Dallas owner Jerry Jones.

So if the Tuna still wants to coach -- and if he doesn't want to work any longer for Jones -- Miami becomes a real possibility.

Much of this depends on how the Cowboys fare in the playoffs. Based on recent performances, however, the Tuna's tenure in Texas could become a relevant topic in little over two days.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

one can only hope...

of course ol' keyshaun (sp?) would bring his own set of issues, but the tuna would probably keep him in line...

all i know is...this post season drought needs to end...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I can't wait for the DRAFT!!! Maybe, just maybe we are finally on our way.

https://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/6534836


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Hell yeah, I am stoked to see this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big time Fins fan, and my wife indulges me. We got to see Marino's jersey retired at the Baltimore game, ate in Don Shula's steakhouse in his seat, and for my 50th, I am getting season tickets for the home game and if everything goes to plan, even the away games. My one indulgence, since I don't hunt, spend all that much on clothes and don't have an expensive car, I am figuring tickets and lodging and airfare in Miami for 8 games will be about $8k

Sam


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

MemphisLawyer.....I wonder if we could convince the US Treasury to print on a new coin:

IN CAM WE TRUST

I'm sure you are familiar with this website. I read it every day like an addiction:



I've been a Dolfan since the days of Mercury Morris, Kick, Csonka, Yepremium, Warfield and of course Griese.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Saint me too. See, I was an 11 year old boy and moved to Jacksonville, FLA in 1971. The Jacksonville college basketball team had Artis Gilmore and went to the NCAA final game the next year. They were the Dolphins. Well, Miami was the only pro team in the state, so I picked them up. We moved back to Memphis, and then Bill Walton does a 22 for 23 on Memphis State the next year and the Dolphins go undefeated. Csonka, Kiick, Warfield, Mercury Morris. A guy from Memphis named Charlie Babb played for them


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm really excited to hear about Joey Porter...

If we only had a QB now...we might even be playoff contenders...OMG!!! I long for the day that the Lombardi trophy returns to Miami...

In my lifetime, I've seen the Heat win the NBA title, the A's win the world series, and Italy win the world cup...but I think the 'fins winning the Superbowl would top them all...


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Gabba: I have lived most all my life in Memphis, and that is St. Louis Card territory. I used to like the A's when Charlie Finley owned them and read the biography on Vida Blue.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

memphislawyer said:


> Saint me too. See, I was an 11 year old boy and moved to Jacksonville, FLA in 1971. The Jacksonville college basketball team had Artis Gilmore and went to the NCAA final game the next year. They were the Dolphins. Well, Miami was the only pro team in the state, so I picked them up. We moved back to Memphis, and then Bill Walton does a 22 for 23 on Memphis State the next year and the Dolphins go undefeated.


Not to be pedantic, but Walton "only" went 21 for 22 against Memphis State in the '73 championship game. What's equally amazing is that he only went to the line twice that night. In today's game, after Big Bill had gone, oh about 8 for 9, he would start taking some serious shots every time he touched the ball.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

You are correct on the numbers. Sorry about that. You are right, in today's game, they would have kept going to him, but his shots were just in the flow and not all of them were 3 feet from the basket

Sam


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

memphislawyer said:


> Gabba: I have lived most all my life in Memphis, and that is St. Louis Card territory. I used to like the A's when Charlie Finley owned them and read the biography on Vida Blue.


I used to live in the Caribean so I naturally became a fan of all Miami teams, but this was in the days before the Marlins (who are actually my 2nd favorite baseball team)...when I first came back to the bay area, I was a huge Giants fan (I was actually pulling for them in the Bay Bridge series [of course I liked the A's too])...but once when I was about 12 years old Barry Bonds refused to give me his autograph and was actually beyond rude to me, ever sence that day I have hated the San Francisco Giants, and given my loyalty to the A's...but now with Lewis Wolfe moving the team to the silicon valley...I have a feeling I wont be attending A's games for much longer (the traffic from where I am to where they will be is beyond ridiculous)...

but to be perfectly honest...I dont like any other sports team the way I like the Dolphins...it has actually made me quite sad to see them slip into this funk that they are currently fighting to get out of...


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

memphislawyer said:


> You are correct on the numbers. Sorry about that. You are right, in today's game, they would have kept going to him, but his shots were just in the flow and not all of them were 3 feet from the basket
> 
> Sam


No, by "serious shots" I meant that the defense would begin hammering him every time he touched the ball, and make him earn his points at the stripe. I lived and breathed Bruin basketball during the Wooden years, and Bill was from my hometown, so I followed his career closely. Those were some glorious years for So Cal college sports: Trojan football and Bruin basketball (10 titles in 12 years, *seven* in a row!). As good as it ever got.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Lushington said:


> No, by "serious shots" I meant that the defense would begin hammering him every time he touched the ball, and make him earn his points at the stripe. I lived and breathed Bruin basketball during the Wooden years, and Bill was from my hometown, so I followed his career closely. Those were some glorious years for So Cal college sports: Trojan football and Bruin basketball (10 titles in 12 years, *seven* in a row!). As good as it ever got.


So you root for both the Bruins and the Trojans?!

I thought there was a deep hatred between the two schools...

I've heard stories about UCLA kids taunting the USC kids with their car keys etc...


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

JRR said:


> So you root for both the Bruins and the Trojans?!
> 
> I thought there was a deep hatred between the two schools...
> 
> I've heard stories about UCLA kids taunting the USC kids with their car keys etc...


I'm from San Diego, and didn't attend either school, so it was a regional thing for me. "Deep hatred" is putting it a little strong; this is So Cal, after all. Bruins and Trojans may have little use for each other, but the distaste isn't on the Auburn/Alabama or Texas/Oklahoma level. Anyway, these days I'm more or less a Trojan fan exclusively, as I haven't followed college basketball closely for years. I surprised myself when I watched last year's final in that I really didn't care if UCLA beat Florida or not - which was a good thing. However, when 'SC and the Gators square off in the New Orleans for the BCS title game next January, I'll be in the Superdome cheering the Trojans to victory.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Holy cow did we ever blow it yesterday...I'm surprized that Quinn was on the table for as long as he was...and we, like morons, didnt take him...

I'm sensing another loooooong season coming up...


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

The Patriots seem to be building for this year.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

yeah, Moss was a great pick up...provided that he behaves himself...It's too bad...if I have to choose a bay Area team...it's the Raiders...I kind of would have liked to see what he and JaMarcus Russel could do together...


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

A newspaper article stated that there are too many team players on the Patriots, not to mention Mr. Belichick himself, who would not tolerate any antics and would get in Moss' face pretty quickly.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> yeah, Moss was a great pick up...provided that he behaves himself...It's too bad...if I have to choose a bay Area team...it's the Raiders...I kind of would have liked to see what he and JaMarcus Russel could do together...


Hope the Raiders have some guys to block for JaMarcus.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

JRR said:


> Hope the Raiders have some guys to block for JaMarcus.


...word...


----------



## Distinctive (Apr 26, 2007)

Not sure if not getting Quinn was a loss (was that a triple negative?), but for goodness sakes...get a decent QB


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Congratulations Dolphin fans on getting 3 players from the University of Hawaii, Samson Satele, Reagan Mauia, and Tala Esera. They are not only MONSTER football players, they are great kids and role models.

AFC defenses better watch out for Mauia blocking from the backfield. He'll bust open some huge holes for the Miami RBs!


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Ricky Williams*

Oh well....

So much for Ricky Williams.

https://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/6800614

I wonder what Cam will do now. Probably nothing. I don't think Cam ever considered Ricky to be a productive player on the Miami Dolphins until after his reinstatement. I'm sure they can't waste anymore time and effort on this guy. Ricky is Nutz!! He obviously has a problem. He should leave football and seek therapy. But, there still is a matter of the $8 million dollars he still owes the dolphins.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

TheSaint said:


> Oh well....
> 
> So much for Ricky Williams.
> 
> ...


That's a real shame...a few years ago he was headed to Canton for sure...now, the only way he's getting into the HOF is with a paid admission...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I was just reading the latest in football on Yahoo (waiting for my friend to hurry up and get here so we can go to the Warriors game) and came across this...

https://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=jc-favre051307&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

...perhaps if he has a little something left in the basement he might be a good pick up...can't be any worse than our current options that's for sure...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

*...and MIA's problems just continue...*

wonder how many games he'll be suspended for???


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Drinking and driving....geez...What exactly do people not understand that when you drink and drive, you run the risk of killing innocent men, women & children. As much as I like the Dolphins, I hope they throw the book at him and suspend him for half the season. The NFL Commish must continue to drop the hammer on professional football players "thuggish" and "reckless" behaviour.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

well...it looks like the turmultuous (sp?) marriage between Daunte and the 'phins is finally over...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Let The Games Begin*

Gents...It is that wonderful time of year again. No, not Thanksgiving, Christmas or Halloween.....FOOTBALL!!!!!.....ok, Halloween is a close second with candy!!

I hope the Dolphins perform well. I am sure Cam Cameron has a few wildcards up his sleeve. Trent Green must be scared out of his mind with the offensive line. He is one hit away from scrambled eggs for brains. Tons of hard hitting big linebackers with world class speed just ready to finish him off.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> New Season...same old BS...if this preseason has been any kind of indicator...I'm afraid the days of Miami as playoff perennials (sp?) are over [V]...dont get me wrong...they're still my team...but how many more "rebuilding years" do they need???


This much shared agony is enough to make Dolphins and Redskins fans get along.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> This much shared agony is enough to make Dolphins and Redskins fans get along.


Indeed...who'd have thought thet the only one of "my teams" to make the playoffs this year would be the GS Warriors...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Well...I just have a feeling...call it a hunch...this year will be our year...I really think we're gonna do it...that's right...MIA will be the first team ever to run the table in reverse...0-16 baby!!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!

Why oh why didn't we pick Brady Quinn???

I didnt realize it until today, but we are smack dab in the longest playoff draught in 'Phins history...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*0-4*

Oh Well...how pathetic. Defense is aging and it shows. Jason Taylor and Zach Thomas will probably retire after this year. Zach is already suffering from a concussion. Why go out there and knock your brains out and risk turning them into scrambled eggs. I wonder if we will win 1 friggin game this season.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

well...ya saw this one comming...

...game over...

I remember the days when we were the top dogs in the AFC East and the Pats sucked...

I'm almost wishing I would have taken the Pats by 18 points this weekend...


----------



## fir3fox (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome back Ricky.

https://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3111806


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

fir3fox said:


> Welcome back Ricky.
> 
> https://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3111806


too little too late...I'm actually hoping that we go winless this season...kind of one of those dubious distinctions...


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> too little too late...I'm actually hoping that we go winless this season...kind of one of those dubious distinctions...


Who are you eyeing for the draft? QB? Brohm?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

JRR said:


> Who are you eyeing for the draft? QB? Brohm?


I dunno...up until last week I would have said Dixon, but he would be waaaay too much of a liability injury wise...it's really kind of a toss up at this point...I'm afraid that the teams too far gone to even be fixed by a good QB...but who knows...

hopefully John Beck will turn out to be a surprize...one thing's for sure, he can't do any worse than Cleo Lemon...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Gabba, I was pulling for your Dolphins today, and for awhile there I thought they were actually going to pull it off. Ginn's TD was great.

My Packers continue to roll! I can't wait for the Dallas game.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Gabba, I was pulling for your Dolphins today, and for awhile there I thought they were actually going to pull it off. Ginn's TD was great.
> 
> My Packers continue to roll! I can't wait for the Dallas game.


uuugggh....this is really painful...not only are we no longer going to be the only perfect team in history, but we're going to have out $hittiest season ever...and there really is no end in sight because this current college crop isnt producing anything too super promising...not a good time to be a 'phins fan...

GB vs DAL is going to be a great game...whoever wins that matchup will most likely be representing the NFC in Arizona...#4 has been surprizing me all year, winning the superbowl would be a great note for him to go out on...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> My Packers continue to roll! I can't wait for the Dallas game.


Both the Packers and Dallas amaze me this year. Fun games to watch...lots of excitement. It's like Favre has found a second childhood.

Glad my Jets finally got off the schnide and won one...if it's only the second one this year. Though the Cowboys are going to chew them up and spit them out on Thanksgiving Day, it will be fun to watch...the Jets aren't on TV much in Kansas City (and we don't have Direct TV, so no NFL Network).

Gabba, I feel your pain. Care to take Mangenius off our hands?


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Glad my Jets finally got off the schnide and won one...if it's only the second one this year. Though the Cowboys are going to chew them up and spit them out on Thanksgiving Day, it will be fun to watch...the Jets aren't on TV much in Kansas City (and we don't have Direct TV, so no NFL Network).


As a Browns fan, it is always a great day for me when the Steelers lose.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> Gabba, I feel your pain. Care to take Mangenius off our hands?


We wouldnt be any worse off...this season is beyond a bust...I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that either Dallas or GB murders the Pats in the Superbowl...just a little bit of vengance for them running the table in the regular season...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> We wouldnt be any worse off...this season is beyond a bust...*I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that* either Dallas or *GB murders the Pats in the Superbowl...just a little bit of vengance for them running the table in the regular season...*


I'm all for Green Bay beating the Pats and winning the Super Bowl!


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> I'm all for Green Bay beating the Pats and winning the Super Bowl!


Dream on :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Dream on :icon_smile_big:


Hey, I never would have guessed that my Illini would upset Ohio State either. I'm not really thinking about the Super Bowl yet, although that would be nice. The Packers still have to prove themselves with Detroit and Dallas.

I am a Celtics fan though. It's nice to see them playing well. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

How ironic would it be if the Dolphins, the only team in the history of the NFL to go undefeated, beat the Pats at home this year. I know, I know..wishful thinking. Ya never know. That is why they call it "Any Given Sunday". Any team that can deliver a few nice "skull cracking hits on Moss a la Ronnie Lott Style", have a chance of beating the Pats. Shake Moss confidence. 
One thing about Tom Brady, he gets frustrated easily. Notice how he was screaming at his players when the Colts were winning.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

TheSaint said:


> How ironic would it be if the Dolphins, the only team in the history of the NFL to go undefeated, beat the Pats at home this year. I know, I know..wishful thinking. Ya never know. That is why they call it "Any Given Sunday". Any team that can deliver a few nice "skull cracking hits on Moss a la Ronnie Lott Style", have a chance of beating the Pats. Shake Moss confidence.
> One thing about Tom Brady, he gets frustrated easily. Notice how he was screaming at his players when the Colts were winning.


I agree with the " On any given sunday". The Dolphins beat the Pats a few years ago when the Pats were 14-2 and won the Super Bowl. Anything can happen. Brady getting frustrated easily? I totally disagree. He "yells" at his teamates to get them motivated. He plays with a fire and motivation of a true competitor. Wanna see frustration? Take a look at Peyton Manning.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Hey, I never would have guessed that my Illini would upset Ohio State either. I'm not really thinking about the Super Bowl yet, although that would be nice. The Packers still have to prove themselves with Detroit and Dallas.
> 
> I am a Celtics fan though. It's nice to see them playing well. It's been a long time coming.


All in good humor. I love to argue football. :icon_smile:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> All in good humor. I love to argue football. :icon_smile:


I know, and I do too. Cool screen name btw.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

HAAAAAAAA...I was so excited yesterday...I know I was saying that I was pulling for them to run the table in reverse...but seriously...

well...hopefully the rumors of the garbage man selling the team are true...maybe a change in ownership might be what the team needs...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

WE FINALLY BROUGHT A WIN HOME....

Hope they get by the Pats this weekend. Would be icing on the cake if they beat them.

No, I have not been sniffing glue!!! --------> ON ANY GIVEN SUNDAY


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

TheSaint said:


> WE FINALLY BROUGHT A WIN HOME....
> 
> Hope they get by the Pats this weekend. Would be icing on the cake if they beat them.
> 
> No, I have not been sniffing glue!!! --------> ON ANY GIVEN SUNDAY


...all I want for Christmas...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Speaking of Sale


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Just as long as whoever buys the team doesnt fuk'em up even more by like moving them out of MIA or changing their colors or somehting...

I honestly think that the team would benefit from a new owner, The Garbage man lacks the personality or the "killer instinct" or whatever you want to call it...if I could relate it to baseball, I think we need a Steinbrenner type owner, a total dickwad with deep pockets who is willing to do whatever it takes to bring a championship home (kind of like how Jerry Jones was when he took over the Cowboys)...but I worry that we'd get one of these Lewis Wolfe types (I hate that guy) who is more interested in developing real-estate than having a winning team, and has a hard-on for moving the team, and is willing to basically sell off any chance of success that we might have for the next decade in order to finance a new stadium or something...although from what I understand Dolphin Stadium will be part of the package too...

It's so funny...I was at the MIA/NYJ game a few weeks back...and I happened to see Shula's name in the Ring of Honor...for whatever reason it just gave me a chill...to think of what we were, and now what we've become...something has to be done...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Agreed...

One thing about Steinbrenner, he will do & pay whatever it takes to win. His expectations are quite simple...I pay big buck...You Perform. No Perform...You Fired. 

With a new owner, Cam will probably be dismissed. Maybe Wannestadt or someone else.

Dolphins have been and I quote "rebuilding for quite some time now".
They need an overhaul. With Zach and Jason probably retiring at end of season, they need to draft well. Linebackers, Cornerbacks, Wide Receivers and the list goes on.

Hopefully the new owners will not move the team. That would be very foolish.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Parcells to Dolphins*

Huzienga finally getting his act together.

https://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3161733


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

looks like we've officially reeled in the Big Tuna...


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> looks like we've officially reeled in the Big Tuna...


At least for a year of so until he breaks his contract...again. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

well...as long as he can make some good picks for us in the draft...and put a competent (sp?) head coach in place...



...sorry...that pic was too good not to use...this is like an early Christmas for us 'Phins fans...


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

He should be able to put a good system in place. He is good at what he does.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Sorry...had to do it!!!


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Sorry...had to do it!!!


Ha ha...Excellent!!!

Very entertaining Super Bowl. I'm dying to go there, but, I won't.

Looking forward to seeing Parcells overhaul the Dolphins.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Dolphins release 9 players*

Ah, Parcells sweeping out all the trash.
Oh what a wonderful day in the neighborhood. Would you be mine.....


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Recently stayed for a few weeks at the Plantation, Fla. Marriott that Parcells has been using as home base. Other than some people sighting him in the concierge at 6am he has been laying low. Verrrrry busy times for him and the coach.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

HA HA I love it...takin out the trash...I dont really like seeing Marty Booker go, but that will clear up a whole lot of payroll to bring in some fresh talent...

honestly at this point, I'd settle for an 8-8 season next year...but if the tuna can't lead us to the playoffs within a few seasons, I think the 'Phins are as good as sold...


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Id take 8 and 8 right now. How much you think he will take the 1st pick and trade down for maybe a good player and picks, or cash and picks?


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I also think he would want a bruser of a back, as he has Ted Ginn for some screens and reverses, and he has some lighter backs. Also a new tight end like Jason Whitten


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

It hought I heard somehting about Cleveland not giving Derrick Anderson a new contract...if he becomes available, I think that the tuna will pounce on him...I honestly don't know who their next "big" back is gonna be...what's the word on Ricky Williams (the Brittany Spears of the NFL)??? I hope he got the bounce too...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

this makes me nervous...I jsut have to keep repeating to myself _"I have faith in the Tuna, I have faith in the Tuna, I have faith in the Tuna..."_


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Zach Thomas is unsigned for next year!

I think I read the schedule that Miami's closest game is in St. Louis, so looks like a road trip is in order, and I love to eat on the Hill (Raggazzis and Bomaritos)


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

memphislawyer said:


> Zach Thomas is unsigned for next year!
> 
> I think I read the schedule that Miami's closest game is in St. Louis, so looks like a road trip is in order, and I love to eat on the Hill (Raggazzis and Bomaritos)


I'll probably make a trip down to MIA to see the Phins play my second favorite team (Oakland)...


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, if my daughter gets into UT law school, thus in-state tuition, then yes, I can see me going to Miami for a game and eating at Don Shulas. Gotta love me some South Beach


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> this makes me nervous...I jsut have to keep repeating to myself _"I have faith in the Tuna, I have faith in the Tuna, I have faith in the Tuna..."_


Unfortunate for Zach. He mentioned he will play again for another team. The guy suffered a concussion causing him to miss most of 2007 season. The guy hits and tackles hard. He needs to retire before he suffers another one.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> New Season...same old BS...if this preseason has been any kind of indicator...I'm afraid the days of Miami as playoff perennials (sp?) are over [V]...dont get me wrong...they're still my team...but how many more "rebuilding years" do they need???
> 
> *****
> "When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
> ...


Gabba have you ever heard of a hall-of-famer Dolphin by the name of Dwight Stepheson?
I have a meeting with him this month, he has been appointed by Florida governor to the Florida Wildlife Commission. I met him last month also, but did not know who he was. below is a link to his FWC biopage. Should I ask him for an autograph for you if he is indeed at the meeting again?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Capt Ron said:


> Gabba have you ever heard of a hall-of-famer Dolphin by the name of Dwight Stepheson?
> I have a meeting with him this month, he has been appointed by Florida governor to the Florida Wildlife Commission. I met him last month also, but did not know who he was. below is a link to his FWC biopage. Should I ask him for an autograph for you if he is indeed at the meeting again?


OMG...definately...I know him, he played in superbowl XIX (or what I like to call Marino's greatest defeat)...check your PMs...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*Keyshawn Johnson*

Gents...

Scroll down until you see article regarding Keyshawn Johnson.
Rumor has it that he is getting close to signing with Dolphins.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

TheSaint said:


> Unfortunate for Zach. He mentioned he will play again for another team. The guy suffered a concussion causing him to miss most of 2007 season. The guy hits and tackles hard. He needs to retire before he suffers another one.


Hopefully he will sign with NE. He left here with an offer in hand.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

I must confess to supporting the Dolphins but could not get a ticket for last year's game at Wembley. I did see Dan Marino and his team mates whip the 49ers (with Joe Montana) at Wembley in the late 80s.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Hopefully he will sign with NE. He left here with an offer in hand.


I think you guys will have a good chance at getting him, I highly doubt NOLA will be able to offer him anything better...although he might be inticed by Denver or Houston if he makes it that far...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> I must confess to supporting the Dolphins but could not get a ticket for last year's game at Wembley. I did see Dan Marino and his team mates whip the 49ers (with Joe Montana) at Wembley in the late 80s.


please tell me that you at least got a picture of that giant robotic Jason Taylor though...


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I think you guys will have a good chance at getting him, I highly doubt NOLA will be able to offer him anything better...although he might be inticed by Denver or Houston if he makes it that far...


I hope at this stage of his career he wants to go where he has a good chance to get to the Super Bowl. He has been an intense player his entire career. I have always liked seeing him play. I would be glad to see him here in NE. I think he would fit in perfectly.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

SpookyTurtle said:


> I hope at this stage of his career he wants to go where he has a good chance to get to the Super Bowl. He has been an intense player his entire career. I have always liked seeing him play. I would be glad to see him here in NE. I think he would fit in perfectly.


Looks like he ended up in Dallas...I didnt even know that Dallas was interested in him...well...at least he'll have a pretty good shot with them (provided Romo remains celebate [sp?] for the entire season)...

but in even bigger news...

This could either be really good news or really bad news...only time will tell...MAN I CANT WAIT for football season to start again...


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

*2008 Draft Pics*

Interesting article regarding Dolphin 2008 Draft Pics.

Miami Dolphins: Chris Long, DE, Virginia 
For some of the top selections of this mock, I'm going to list all of the candidates and talk about why each respective team will or won't draft them.

First, however, I want to address the rumor that Dallas is interested in the No. 1 overall pick. It's not happening. If there are rumors that a deal is in the works, it's probably not true. Who would leak something like that to the media? Besides, if the Cowboys really want Darren McFadden, they don't need to move all the way up the draft board. A swap with the Rams would be more likely, though improbable. Dallas would just have to give up too much. The Saints suffered for years after dealing all of their picks for Ricky Williams. It's just not worth it. Moving on...

Glenn Dorsey: I've had Miami selecting Dorsey for months now. I've always stated that just because the Tuna became a Dolphin doesn't mean that the team is going to run a pure 3-4. But what if they want to? Can Dorsey fit into that scheme? He's a really talented player, but he's more of a 4-3 under tackle than a 3-4 nose. If there weren't any other candidates for the top selection, Dorsey would definitely be the guy. But then again, maybe he was surpassed by...

Sedrick Ellis: I really thought about placing Ellis atop my mock. He can play nose in the 3-4 - though he's better off in the 4-3 - which is a position of need the Dolphins must address. He was so dominant in the Senior Bowl, tossing opposing linemen aside as if they were small children. Any team would be lucky to have a beast like Ellis, whom Mike Mayock listed over Dorsey in his defensive tackle rankings. I'd probably have Ellis going first if it wasn't for...

Chris Long: Perhaps the best fit for the Dolphins, as Long can play in any scheme. Long has more experience in the 3-4 than the two aforementioned prospects, and seems like the type of player Bill Parcells would love to have on his squad. Dorsey and Ellis might be more talented, but I don't think you spend a No. 1 overall pick on a guy you're not sure can play in your system.

Everyone Else: Vernon Gholston? Perhaps if he has an incredible Combine. Jake Long has a slim shot, but Dorsey, Ellis and Chris Long are all better options. Jeff Ireland has a history of drafting offensive linemen later rather than sooner. Darren McFadden could go No. 1 if someone trades up, but that's very unlikely.

Matt Ryan? Not much of a chance. Why would the Dolphins pass on Brady Quinn last year for John Beck, and not give Beck a full season as a starter? And I don't think Parcells is planning to be around for a long time, so I'm not sure if he's willing to have the patience to sit through a young quarterback's developmental process. He'll likely pursue a veteran free agent this or next offseason, and draft a signal caller in the later rounds.


----------

